# Quickie



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice quick youth hunt this morning. 4 birds gobbling 2 flew down and landed around 150 yards away from us in the field. A couple soft yelps and they ran right into the decoys. Birds flew down at 625 and had one on the ground at 630. Could have easily doubled. This is his third gobbler now. 1 fall bird and two spring birds. This is his biggest. 10" beard 1 1/16" spurs. Skinny though at only 18 1/2 pounds. His bird last year was 21#


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Great Tom!! I’m envious and jealous and wish I was there! Good job Dad!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats to that young man(and dad) on a true trophy.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Smile says it all! Congrats little man!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice , glad I stayed out of the woods this weekend , getting firewood..... might have messed it up for some youngun


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

congratulations young man....


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations on a great bird


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Smile says it all! Congrats little man!


X2


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome Dan. Great pics!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That's awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nicely done Dad and son!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Love to see Dads take their kids out hunting or fishing.


----------

